# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Stepper motor chạy mode servo và close loop tập 2

## chetaocnc

sau khi tham khảo ý kiến anh em và cấu hình lại mình up tiếp clip để anh em coi thử góp ý dùm để em hoàn thiện hơn thanks!
https://youtu.be/t9ld2u_Vsuc

----------

CKD, Gamo, solero, Tuanlm

----------


## chetaocnc

chạy mode closed loop

----------


## Nam CNC

sao con động cơ băng keo  điện hết vậy bạn, chứ không phải nó là cái con tròn tròn màu xanh da trời có cái đuôi encorder, hàng USA , ngoài Q8 còn mấy con, nhớ mang máng nó 4A, chạy chưa tới 1 A thì êm và mát lắm á.


cho em hỏi nó tự bù bước được không? chẳng hạn bẻ cốt đi 1 góc 30 độ sau đó nó có về vị trí cũ được không? thực tình nhận xét , nó hơn anpha step không bạn, em thì thấy khó hơn vì con động cơ này thế hệ cũ nên khó hơn anpha step .

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, bẻ cốt đi thì chắc nó sẽ tự về vị trí được.

Thực tình nhận xét thì mày đừng mơ kiếm được con nào hơn mấy con mày đang dùng  :Wink:  Tao nghe Mr. Kem nói là servo 400W response time ko bằng Alpha98 nữa
Nghe Gacon cũng nói là ngay cả DC Servo cũng ko đọ lại được.
Chẳng hiểu bọn Vexta có bí quyết gì nữa nhưng giải phẩu tử thi mấy con driver của mày thì phải công nhận là ruột gan chất lượng.

----------


## Nam CNC

Gà Mờ à .... mày cứ đem bác Kem ra ví dụ hoài !!!! lần sau là bác kem cho mày ăn dây thun khỏi phun ra nữa nhé.

----------


## chetaocnc

> sao con động cơ băng keo  điện hết vậy bạn, chứ không phải nó là cái con tròn tròn màu xanh da trời có cái đuôi encorder, hàng USA , ngoài Q8 còn mấy con, nhớ mang máng nó 4A, chạy chưa tới 1 A thì êm và mát lắm á.
> 
> 
> cho em hỏi nó tự bù bước được không? chẳng hạn bẻ cốt đi 1 góc 30 độ sau đó nó có về vị trí cũ được không? thực tình nhận xét , nó hơn anpha step không bạn, em thì thấy khó hơn vì con động cơ này thế hệ cũ nên khó hơn anpha step .


có anh ơi mình bẻ lệch xíu là nó tự trả về vị trí cũ con motor này lục ra thấy quấn băng keo rồi để vậy luôn cho khỏi trầy :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## solero

> Gà Mờ à .... mày cứ đem bác Kem ra ví dụ hoài !!!! lần sau là bác kem cho mày ăn dây thun khỏi phun ra nữa nhé.


Nghe có mùi ấm ức ke ke

----------


## CKD

Có ai tài trợ em cái nguồn 70V AC, em làm cái clip HBS xem sao. Xem nó có closed loop không. HBS thì em cũng có soft để tuning và monitor mà chẵng biết dùng thế nào. Mà muốn test mấy con HBS em có cũng phải lực sĩ mới vặn vặn được à. Toàn 8Nm.
Alpha thì em chẵng có, chẵng dùng nên chẵng bàn.
Cụ NS còn DM không.. mang ra test độ êm đi.

----------


## Gamo

Quấn cái biến thế đi  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Thấy bác chủ thích làm clip review, em quá ủng hộ vì ít thấy cụ nào chịu làm clip. Nhất là cụ Gamo, chém gió quá trời mà chẵng thấy cái clip nào ra hồn. Chắc chỉ chém cho vui, hoặc sợ lộ bí mật công nghệ.

Về clip của bác chủ, em ý kiến theo suy nghĩ chủ quan. Không đặt nặng vấn đề kỹ thuật để bác chủ có làm thêm clip thì làm nứt lòng anh em.
- quá trình tuning, ngoài cái vụ position tuning thì mấy cái khác bác chủ chỉ cần tập trung vào cái monitor, là lúc đó cái motor nó chẵng nhúc chích (trừ lúc test encoder và cực motor). Bác đưa camera lên xuống hoài xem khó tập trung.
- test motor nên bác chủ không cần lắp cây vit vào chi cho mất công. Vì cây vit không tải không chứng minh motor khỏe. Mà cây vit phát ra âm thanh lạ làm người nghe khó cảm nhận được âm thanh từ motor.
- về độ run thì bác chủ chỉ cần thích cọng dây gút vào cổ motor, chừa cái đầu gút dài dài. Khi bước chậm mà nhìn rỏ dây gút là motor ít run. Thấy dây gút run bần bật là y như step thường.
- nếu driver có nhiều chế độ làm việc thì bác chủ test ở nhiều chế độ khác nhau, trên cùng hệ thống, cùng dòng điện, cùng vi bước để có thể so sánh chính xác sự khác nhau của các chế độ vận hành.

Cảm ơn bác chủ vì các clip test.

----------


## Ga con

Không cần quấn đâu cụ, ra mua cục biến thế cho amp, 40VAC nắn hình tia ra được 55VDC xài được rồi.
Chất lượng truyền động thì DC servo ngon hơn AC (torque flat chứ không gợn sóng như AC), nhưng cũng không đọ được với Step servo ở khoảng chống hunting.

@anh Nam: mấy con step xanh xanh đó e chưa xem nó enc loại gì, nhưng nhìn nó lại có 5 dây động lực, không hiểu loại nào  :Wink: . E còn mấy con của Sanyo cả cũ lẫn mới, có con đời mới enc loại phản xạ luôn, đa số 200ppr.
@cụ Gà: cụ qua chị Phượng thế nào mà còn sót 1 con Accelnet thế, làm e nổi máu vác về nghiên cứu  :Cool:  (e ghé mua ít dây điện thôi mà lại gặp). Mấy cục nhôm vụn bên đó không biết nhôm gì mà gõ nghe keng keng ghê quá.

Thanks.

----------


## Gamo

Ặc ặc... hehe chưa cảm ơn bác Gacon đã chỉ... ủa mà em đã nhớ là lục kỹ rồi mà ta? Em của bác nó nằm ở chỗ nào dzi?  :Big Grin: 

@CKD: mày nữa nhé, nói thế thì sao tao chém gió được nữa  :Mad:   :Big Grin:

----------


## inhainha

Đang hóng cái cờ líp bác gà chạy bộ linear xem nó ra sao nè  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

5 sợi dây ??? có 1 sợi nối max ngoài vỏ động cơ gà con ơi .


CKD , tui có cái nguồn 75VDC, 2.9A của USA nè đuợc không ? điện 200VAC luôn , muốn thì bữa nào rãnh gói gửi về Cần Thơ cho.

----------


## Gamo

> Đang hóng cái cờ líp bác gà chạy bộ linear xem nó ra sao nè


Hix hix, bác cho em vài ngày nhé. Đang bị khách hàng nó dí quá >.<

----------


## nhatson

> sao con động cơ băng keo  điện hết vậy bạn, chứ không phải nó là cái con tròn tròn màu xanh da trời có cái đuôi encorder, hàng USA , ngoài Q8 còn mấy con, nhớ mang máng nó 4A, chạy chưa tới 1 A thì êm và mát lắm á.
> 
> 
> cho em hỏi nó tự bù bước được không? chẳng hạn bẻ cốt đi 1 góc 30 độ sau đó nó có về vị trí cũ được không? thực tình nhận xét , nó hơn anpha step không bạn, em thì thấy khó hơn vì con động cơ này thế hệ cũ nên khó hơn anpha step .


con này chạy 2 chế độ 1 là closed loop, 2 là servo, 
servo dĩ nhiên là phải tự sửa vị trí dược, nó torque control như servo > turning phức tạp hơn
chế độ closed loop > chạy như alphastep

quan điểm chủ quan cùa em, drive tốt mấy thì cũng phụ thuộc motor , alphastep là 1 bộ nó được tkế hài hoà nhau, drive như stepnet để ngon hơn alphastep cần dành time kiếm động cơ rồi thử với các điện áp để tìm điểm làm viêc tốt nhất của drive+động cơ

----------

CKD

----------


## chetaocnc

> con này chạy 2 chế độ 1 là closed loop, 2 là servo, 
> servo dĩ nhiên là phải tự sửa vị trí dược, nó torque control như servo > turning phức tạp hơn
> chế độ closed loop > chạy như alphastep
> 
> quan điểm chủ quan cùa em, drive tốt mấy thì cũng phụ thuộc motor , alphastep là 1 bộ nó được tkế hài hoà nhau, drive như stepnet để ngon hơn alphastep cần dành time kiếm động cơ rồi thử với các điện áp để tìm điểm làm viêc tốt nhất của drive+động cơ


thanks vì góp ý rất khách quan con driver này theo cảm nhận của mình thì rất tốt tại mình chưa thử alphastep nên chưa biết thế nào

----------


## zentic

Thu di. Roi thigh anfa lien bac

----------


## Gamo

Em ngày xưa cũng nghĩ "mấy cha này khùng, bỏ ra một đống tiền mua step"... cho đến khi bị lão Ozawa cho mượn 1 chú alpha  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Mấy bác hơi thần thánh hóa alpha step.
Quan điểm cá nhân, không phải chê alpha step mà vì alpha step mà ta nhắc đến toàn đồ cổ, đồ điện mà cổ thì phải biết thế nào rồi đấy.
Đồ mới ư.. có chứ! Nhưng chẵng đủ gạo mà mua thôi.

Nói về closed loop thì mới đây có nhiều thương hiệu mới nổi, cả về hiệu năng cũng như chất lượng thấy rất tốt. Mà xuất xứ thương hiệu cũng đủ cả, hàng EU, hàng US, hàng Korea, hàng china đủ cả. Tầm tiền cũng vừa phải.

----------

nhatson

----------


## hanasimitai

> Không cần quấn đâu cụ, ra mua cục biến thế cho amp, 40VAC nắn hình tia ra được 55VDC xài được rồi.
> Chất lượng truyền động thì DC servo ngon hơn AC (torque flat chứ không gợn sóng như AC), nhưng cũng không đọ được với Step servo ở khoảng chống hunting.
> 
> @anh Nam: mấy con step xanh xanh đó e chưa xem nó enc loại gì, nhưng nhìn nó lại có 5 dây động lực, không hiểu loại nào . E còn mấy con của Sanyo cả cũ lẫn mới, có con đời mới enc loại phản xạ luôn, đa số 200ppr.
> @cụ Gà: cụ qua chị Phượng thế nào mà còn sót 1 con Accelnet thế, làm e nổi máu vác về nghiên cứu  (e ghé mua ít dây điện thôi mà lại gặp). Mấy cục nhôm vụn bên đó không biết nhôm gì mà gõ nghe keng keng ghê quá.
> 
> Thanks.



Chất lượng truyền động thì DC servo ngon hơn AC (torque flat chứ không gợn sóng như AC), nhưng cũng không đọ được với Step servo ở khoảng chống hunting. -> cái này thì ko đúng

----------


## Nam CNC

đời cái gì quen rồi thì khó thay đổi , hãng cũ nhưng không đến nỗi quá hiếm , mua 10 thì không đến nỗi chết 9 , nhưng chết 1 thì cũng có thôi thì em hay mua 11 hay 12 cái có đồ để dành hoho , đôi khi lôi cái đồ để dành ra chết bà nó luôn .

Nói chung em vẫn đang xài anpha và cảm thấy hài lòng , rủi ro chấp nhận được vì công việc nó hoàn vốn cái anpha nhanh nên chưa sao , nếu lỡ có thay con anpha , em lên cái con gi gì mà cha Nhat Son rất thần thánh , step killer hehehe , 299USD , cũng không có vấn đề gì , ngày xưa còn chơi đến 300-500USD cho 1 em drive step thường thì nữa giá ngán gì.

----------


## hanasimitai

> Hehe, bẻ cốt đi thì chắc nó sẽ tự về vị trí được.
> 
> Thực tình nhận xét thì mày đừng mơ kiếm được con nào hơn mấy con mày đang dùng  Tao nghe Mr. Kem nói là servo 400W response time ko bằng Alpha98 nữa
> Nghe Gacon cũng nói là ngay cả DC Servo cũng ko đọ lại được.
> Chẳng hiểu bọn Vexta có bí quyết gì nữa nhưng giải phẩu tử thi mấy con driver của mày thì phải công nhận là ruột gan chất lượng.


Tao nghe Mr. Kem nói là servo 400W response time ko bằng Alpha98 nữa-> cái này không đúng.
Nghe Gacon cũng nói là ngay cả DC Servo cũng ko đọ lại được.-> cái này không đúng.

----------


## CKD

> Chất lượng truyền động thì DC servo ngon hơn AC (torque flat chứ không gợn sóng như AC), nhưng cũng không đọ được với Step servo ở khoảng chống hunting. -> cái này thì ko đúng





> Tao nghe Mr. Kem nói là servo 400W response time ko bằng Alpha98 nữa-> cái này không đúng.
> Nghe Gacon cũng nói là ngay cả DC Servo cũng ko đọ lại được.-> cái này không đúng.


Vậy thế nào mới đúng vậy bác *hanasimital*?
Chứ bảo không đúng chung chung vậy thì ai cũng bảo được.

----------


## Khoa C3

> ...-> cái này không đúng.
> ...-> cái này không đúng.


Cái này có đúng? vì sao đúng?

----------


## CKD

He he!
Theo lời cụ Gacon thì DC servo có biểu đồ torque tốt hơn AC là vì bản chất của 2 loại motor nó như thế. Để làm rỏ thì phải soi nhiều thứ có liên quan đến motor. Nhưng với những công nghệ gần đây thì điều này chắc không còn đúng vậy nữa.
Còn về việc run (hunting) thì chắc step vô địch rồi. Vì nó xác lập vị trí theo step chứ không phải do hồi tiếp kiểu servo (xác lập vị trí theo hàm hội tụ). Tùy theo giải thuật, tùy theo mức độ tuning mà nó có thể ít run.

Về vụ *response time* thì e là hơi khập khiểng khi cụ Gamo phán như thế.. nhưng nếu so cùng thời gian ra đời thì rất đơn giản. Mở manual ra xem nhà sàn xuất công bố và căn cứ vào đó. Hơi chủ quan tí.. nhưng mấy con AC servo đời cũ so với alpha step cũng cũ, tuổi đời cũng sam sam thì cũng có thể tạm chấp nhận. Để có thể đưa ra một con số, thời gian đáp ứng của mỗi loại thì cách dể hình dung nhất cũng là từ thực nghiệm. Mà cá nhân thực nghiệm e là không đủ điều kiện để thực hiện, mà hãng thực hiện thì e là có sự dìm hàng v.v... Việc công nhận đúng hay không đúng là tùy vào quan điểm, nhận thức của mỗi người.

Cá nhân thì khi so sánh những thiết bị có độ tuổi 10-20 năm trước.. thì lúc đó công nghệ điện, điện tử còn nhiều hạn chế. Do đó thuần đặc tính của thiết bị (step/servo) phụ thuộc nhiều vào đặc tính làm việc của motor. Nên nó thế. Còn giờ đây, kỹ thuật điện/điện tử phát triển vượt bật. Tạo điều kiện cho các kỹ thuật điều khiển mới. Nên cải thiện được rất nhiều nhược điểm vốn có từ thiết bị (driver). Trong khi motor thì không được cải thiện bi nhiêu.

Đó là chỉ mới nói riêng về vài tính năng. Còn mà nói về ứng dụng thì không biết phải so sánh thêm bao nhiêu là khái niệm nữa mới hạ hồi được.

Không đủ khã năng thực nghiệm các khái niệm trên... nên dạo tìm vài cái clip. Chẵng thấy clip thần thánh của alpha, nhưng có clip của ezi-servo (nói là servo vì nó hoạt động closedloop, chứ motor nó là step).

Về hiệu năng và sự khác biệt cơ bản của step & closedloop step có thể là êm và sửa sai.



Về đáp ứng và run thì chắc tạm hiểu như mấy clip này.






http://fastech.co.kr/bbs/eng/motor.php

Cũng có nhiều clip thể hiện servo, nhưng phần nhiều là thể hiện tốc độ và chính xác. Chưa thấy clip nào thể hiện việc dừng và chạy với gia tốc và tốc độ lớn để thuyết phục nên tạm thời tìm tiếp.

Vì mình chỉ tiếp cận được ít thông tin một chiều thế này.. nên có thể không đúng. Bạn nào ý kiến khác thì có thể giúp mình vài dẫn chứng để mở rộng tầm mắt.

Thanks!

----------


## nhatson

> Chất lượng truyền động thì DC servo ngon hơn AC (torque flat chứ không gợn sóng như AC), nhưng cũng không đọ được với Step servo ở khoảng chống hunting. -> cái này thì ko đúng


làm 1 con servo 3 phase, đặc tính tương tự step là ít hunting ngay í mà, kết quả là em í sẽ còn 1000RPM hay 1500RPM gì đấy  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Tên CKD này cứ nhè tao mà quấy nhé. Cái này là Mr Kem chạy máy thực tế nói thế  :Cool: 

Ở góc độ lý thuyết & so sánh servo với alphastep thì số pole của step nhiều nên điểm yếu của nó là chạy tốc độ nhanh thì kém hơn servo nhưng bù lại lúc cần torque ngay lập tức thì step closed loop có lợi hơn servo. Tau chưa có tiền chơi các loại servo đời mới nên ko dám pháp, chỉ hóng 2 bác Kem & Gacon phán thôi.

"Về hiệu năng và sự khác biệt cơ bản của step & closedloop step có thể là êm và sửa sai" như vậy là chú chỉ mới hiểu một phần. Nếu canh đúng step khó mà sai bước lắm. Còn êm là hệ quả của việc quản lý torque tốt hơn step thường. Việc quản lý torque tốt ko chỉ giúp motor chạy êm hơn nhưng cho torque tốt hơn, dải torque rộng, phù hợp & mát hơn so với closed loop.

Huhu....

----------


## Ga con

> làm 1 con servo 3 phase, đặc tính tương tự step là ít hunting ngay í mà, kết quả là em í sẽ còn 1000RPM hay 1500RPM gì đấy


Thật ra con Servo AC chính là step 3 pha ít cực thôi mà, với kiểu điều khiển khác một chút thôi  :Wink: .

Thanks.

----------


## hanasimitai

> Cái này có đúng? vì sao đúng?


Cái này là em trả lời cho câu hỏi của một bác ở trên diễn đàn về cách tính công suất động cơ stepper:
Cách tính công suất động cơ stepper:
P=M*N
P: công suất (W)
M: mô men (N.m)
N: tốc độ động cơ (RPM)
Cách tính chính xác nhất là xem datasheet của motor ở phần đồ thị mô men-tốc độ rồi bác tính ra theo công thức trên.

nếu không có datasheet thì bác có thể tính ước lượng như sau: thông thường với động cơ step mô men ghi trên nhãn động cơ tương ứng với tốc độ chỉ nằm trong dải tốc độ 0 - 250rpm (em xem nhiều thì thấy như vậy-ý kiến chủ quan của em) nếu bác nào thấy con motor nào có tốc độ lớn hơn 250rpm mà có mô men vẫn giữ được như ghi trên nhãn động cơ thì đưa ra cho em mở rộng tầm mắt. Nên tính ước lượng công suất như sau: 6.5N.m*2*Pi*250rpm/60=170W.
Như vậy em trả lời câu hỏi trên của bác là con ac servo nó khoẻ hơn. Các bác cứ chuẩn bị gạch là được rồi!!!

Cả  diễn đàn chưa ai dám khẳng định câu trả lời của em là đúng hay sai thì có lẽ những kết luận ở trên của các bác là hơi xa vời.

----------

CKD

----------


## Ga con

Em thấy câu trả lời của cụ vẫn có chỗ sai đó. 
- "con ac servo nó khoẻ hơn" là thế nào. Nói về moment thì thua con step bao nhiêu lần ạ. Mà định nghĩa "khỏe" là nói về moment chứ không phải công suất.

- "con motor nào có tốc độ lớn hơn 250rpm mà có mô men vẫn giữ được như ghi trên nhãn động cơ": moment danh định trên nhãn là holding torque chứ không phải moment khi chạy nhé bác. Moment khi chạy thì cần phải xem biểu đồ. Ngay cả biểu đồ nó cũng cung cấp nhiều speed-torque chart theo mức điện áp của driver.
Ngay vừa chạy moment nó đã thấp hơn moment giữ rồi, nói chi đến 250rpm
http://www.orientalmotor.com/product...s-AC_Input.pdf

- Công suất bác tính là công suất max, công suất trung bình hay công suất kiểu gì?
 Mà cụ tính công suất ở 250rpm thì chả có cơ sở gì hết. Em ví dụ như vexta alpha 66 công suất tiêu thụ đỉnh nó ở hơn 1000rpm
http://www.orientalmotor.com/product...-input-ac.html

Thêm cái nữa, người ta đang nói chuyện đáp ứng, huting, tuning... cụ lại lôi công suất với định nghĩa "khỏe" để trả lời thì em thật chả hiểu.

Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

> Cái này là em trả lời cho câu hỏi của một bác ở trên diễn đàn về cách tính công suất động cơ stepper:
> Cách tính công suất động cơ stepper:
> P=M*N
> P: công suất (W)
> M: mô men (N.m)
> N: tốc độ động cơ (RPM)
> Cách tính chính xác nhất là xem datasheet của motor ở phần đồ thị mô men-tốc độ rồi bác tính ra theo công thức trên.
> 
> nếu không có datasheet thì bác có thể tính ước lượng như sau: thông thường với động cơ step mô men ghi trên nhãn động cơ tương ứng với tốc độ chỉ nằm trong dải tốc độ 0 - 250rpm (em xem nhiều thì thấy như vậy-ý kiến chủ quan của em) nếu bác nào thấy con motor nào có tốc độ lớn hơn 250rpm mà có mô men vẫn giữ được như ghi trên nhãn động cơ thì đưa ra cho em mở rộng tầm mắt. Nên tính ước lượng công suất như sau: 6.5N.m*2*Pi*250rpm/60=170W.
> ...

----------

Ga con, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> Cái này là em trả lời cho câu hỏi của một bác ở trên diễn đàn về cách tính công suất động cơ stepper:
> Cách tính công suất động cơ stepper:
> P=M*N
> P: công suất (W)
> M: mô men (N.m)
> N: tốc độ động cơ (RPM)
> Cách tính chính xác nhất là xem datasheet của motor ở phần đồ thị mô men-tốc độ rồi bác tính ra theo công thức trên.
> 
> nếu không có datasheet thì bác có thể tính ước lượng như sau: thông thường với động cơ step mô men ghi trên nhãn động cơ tương ứng với tốc độ chỉ nằm trong dải tốc độ 0 - 250rpm (em xem nhiều thì thấy như vậy-ý kiến chủ quan của em) nếu bác nào thấy con motor nào có tốc độ lớn hơn 250rpm mà có mô men vẫn giữ được như ghi trên nhãn động cơ thì đưa ra cho em mở rộng tầm mắt. Nên tính ước lượng công suất như sau: 6.5N.m*2*Pi*250rpm/60=170W.
> ...


Cái này là bác Hentai đã post trong 1 thread khác, mọi người đã trả lời mà bác ko đọc => "Cả diễn đàn chưa ai dám khẳng định câu trả lời của em là đúng hay sai". Giống như là bác đang troll diễn đàn quá.

Cảm ơn cụ Nhật Sơn đã post biểu đồ.

----------


## nhatson

step nó được tke với mục dích của nó
ac servo đa dụng có mục đích của nó
có ép step có đặc tính giống ac servo motor nó sẽ là con ac servo motor

lai giữa 2 tên này em nghĩ chắc là direct drive motor

----------


## CKD

Hì hì!
Thấy bàn ra bàn vô.. có nhiều điều mọi người chưa thống nhất cũng như chưa hiểu ý nhau. Có nhiều khái niệm mỗi người hiểu mỗi cách nên cũng khó tránh việc tranh luận ngày càng bị đẩy đi xa và khó có hồi kết.
Quan điểm riêng.. theo ghi nhận hạn hẹp của cá nhân thì tách riêng các khái niệm. Với Step hạng trung (có thể cả openloop & closedloop) và servo nghĩa địa (mấy con step công nghệ mới nhất cũng như servo đời mới nhất do chưa dùng qua nên tạm thời không bàn) mà mình có dùng qua thì vầy. Với cùng kích thước, khối lượng motor.
- *Holding torque* (moment giữ) thì step hơn.
- *No hunting* (không run khi dừng) thì step hơn.
- *Response time* (thời gian đáp ứng lệnh) thì step hơn.
- *Đơn giản* trong sử dụng thì step hơn (servo dù đời cao cở nào thì đều phải tuning hoặc auto tuning mới vận hành tốt được).
- *Chi phí* thì step chắc chắn phải rẻ hơn (so sánh cùng đồ mới hoặc cùng đồ cũ).
- *Smooth* (độ êm khi chạy) thì servo hơn.
- *Cách tính power*: với step thì thường là holding torque, với servo thì thường là công suất (power) tại điểm max speed.
- *Max speed* (tốc độ tối đa) thì servo hơn.
- *Max power* thì thấy servo hơn (bản thân chưa thấy con step nào thật sự khủng cả).
Ngoài ra để so sánh thì còn hàng hà tiêu chí khác nhau.. không thể cứ đem so ngang 2 thiết bị rồi phán thiết bị nào ưu việc hơn. Việc dùng thiết bị nào trong trường hợp nào phải cụ thể thì mới xác định được.

Trở lại chủ đề của bác chủ.
Bác chủ là clip thể hiện công năng của driver stepnet. Do đó mọi ý kiến nên tập trung vào những gì bác chủ đã và đang thể hiện. Cụ thể là closedloop step có những ưu điểm gì so với step thông thường. Chức năng servo mode có gì đặc biệt. Xoay quanh step thì hiện giờ có vài tiêu chi nổi trội.
- *Smooth* (độ êm). Với step chạy vi bước thông thường thì đa phần ai cũng rỏ là rotor chuyển vị trí theo bật thang. và cuối mỗi bước đều có run (hunting) tí chút. Ngoài ra tại vị trí chuyển phase từ (+) sang (-) thường bị lệch nên motor sẽ không êm tại vị trí này (khái niệm có liên quan DECAY). Để rotor quay êm hơn thì vi bước phải bé hơn, mô phỏng sóng SIN phải mượt hơn. Nhưng vi bước bé hơn sẽ bị giới hạn bởi tốc độ phát xung của controller. Để giải quyết vấn đề này driver sẽ tự động thay đổi chế độ vi bước tùy theo tốc độ vận hành. Dùng giải thuật tính toán để đảm bảo rotor bước đúng theo lệnh. Việc này thì vài driver đã được nhiều người (trong đó có mình) dùng qua như dòng DM hoặc cao hơn của Leadshine (china), ezi-servo (korea), Gecko (usa) giải quyết kiểu analog cũng như beDrive của cụ NS giải quyết theo kiểu làm mượt SIN wave thì phải. stepNet xem qua manual thì thấy cũng làm được vấn đề này. Tuy nhiên driver không phải là vạn năng nên chỉ vận hành tốt với các thông số motor tương thích. Do đó đòi hỏi phải tuning để driver điều chỉnh đúng thông số với motor.
- *Closedloop* thể hiện khả năng phát hiện lỗi và tự sửa lỗi, tránh tình trạng mất bước. Như HBS giờ là ES-x (china), ezi-servo (korea), alpha (japan), stepNet... 
- *Servo mode* thể hiện ở chức năng torque control với step motor.

----------

Gamo, hoitm, nhatson, tuan6868

----------


## terminaterx300

> step nó được tke với mục dích của nó
> ac servo đa dụng có mục đích của nó
> có ép step có đặc tính giống ac servo motor nó sẽ là con ac servo motor
> 
> lai giữa 2 tên này em nghĩ chắc là direct drive motor


direct drive servo là hơi hướng giống thằng này giống thằng kia 

DD nhiều nhất hình như là 36 hay 42 pole so với servo thường tầm 4 hoặc 6 pole

----------


## hanasimitai

> Cái này là bác Hentai đã post trong 1 thread khác, mọi người đã trả lời mà bác ko đọc => "Cả diễn đàn chưa ai dám khẳng định câu trả lời của em là đúng hay sai". Giống như là bác đang troll diễn đàn quá.
> 
> Cảm ơn cụ Nhật Sơn đã post biểu đồ.


Bác đã đọc trả lời của em mà bác không hiểu à.
Em trả lời có 3 phần:
phần 1 là công thức chung áp dụng cho những cái đã có thông tin rõ ràng tức là có datasheet (bác nhatson đưa ra datasheet thì tính theo phần 1 )
phần 2 là phần mang tính ước lượng (lựa chon 250rpm là đã có dự phòng để các bác không mua phải cái không dùng được) cái này áp dụng chủ yếu khi bác ra nghĩa địa mua.
phần kết luận là dựa vào phần 2 bởi vì trong diễn đàn này chủ yếu là mua ở nghĩa địa, và mang tính chủ quan của em.
Cái nào sai/đúng các bác cứ phán.

----------


## Gamo

Cái bác này có đọc thread cho đàng hoàng ko? Mình, cụ Kem & Gacon đang nói về Alphastep so với servo. Bác đi so servo với step nghĩa địa thì có nghĩa là ko thèm đọc gì cả cũng ham hố nhày vào?

----------

